# creep fed grain?



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

how do you creep feed? What age do you start?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We start at 2 to 3 weeks and we put it in a small dog food bowel. We keep it out all the time,but dump out what they don't eat from the day before and give them fresh each day. We give the uneaten portion to the adults. 
We have a pen that only the kids can fit into and not the adults. This is the true meaning of a creep feeder. Normally, they just nibble and play with it for a couple weeks and then they really start munching by 6 or 7 weeks of age. Kids that are on bottles and not with adults to learn will often take longer to start eating creep feed.


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you 20kidsonhill that helps me a lot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We do similar to how 20kids does. 
As soon as they are really eating it with their moms they get let into a small enclosure two-three times daily then put back with herd.
We only feed enough so they pretty much clean it up.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

I was curious as to when other people start feeding grain to the babies too. We don't have a creep feeder, so twice a day when I feed the moms I put the babies in a pen and give them grain too. Whatever they don't finish I give to the moms and pony. I usually start this when they are a couple weeks old.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a small house that only the kids can get into, like 20kidsonhill, at about 2-3 weeks I just push them threw and make sure they check things out before I move out of the way. When I go out to do anything I just start picking up kids and shoving them into the house, only takes a few times and they have it figured out. When I first started I would just lock them up in a little pen and gave them grain, but I can really see a difference having grain there for them all the time, of course they only get more once its ate, and that does not take that much time lol


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone I'm working on one now, I hope I can get done by this weekend .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to make one too, hopefully tomorrow if it doesn't rain because otherwise the weather will be perfect for it.
Right now our kids are 10 days to 4 weeks old, but 6 of the 9 are starting to eat grain pretty decently.
I'm just going to make their area so they know the big goats can't get in, put a couple of handfuls of grain and see how they do. 
I'll increase as they start eating it all. They'll have their own alfalfa hay & mineral bucket too.

Of course we still stall moms & babies at night, mostly because they like having their own little areas & because I haven't figured out how to deal with our meannie herd queen who, now that she has babies, is mean to the others on a whole new level... Once I figure out what I can do with her, then everyone can stay out lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I should take photos of the ones my husband made me. Hoosier you are great with pallets! Take 4 pallets and afix them in a box then add a plywood roof with hinges on one side for easy top opening access. Remove one or 2 slats on one pallet and if needed make the hole the right size for kids in and out but not the does. Then inside I use the feeders like this: http://www.ruralking.com/2-hole-creep-feeder.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I think we're going to use the back part of the 12'x8' barn addition my husband made in front of the barn, the kids like to go in there. I do have one pallet up, so that when I am ready all I have to do is get a pallet that has wide enough spacing in the boards for the babies to go in and out of. 
We have a goat trough feeder in there, I just need to mount it, and put some cinder blocks where they can step up on them to reach the feeder. 

If I can get it done tomorrow I'll get some pics.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Her is the one my husband just made last week: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.417722338303257.99549.121645621244265&type=1
It can be made with 5 pallets or in this case we made it with a pallet box from a bathtub store.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's really nice Logan! I have been rattling my brain trying to figure out the best place to put our 'kid area.' I told my husband where I wanted it, and he tried to make it for me today while I was at the store <epic fail lol>. 
The kids like it...but so do the young does LOL Tomorrow I'll have to take a look and see what I need to do. 
When these babies get bigger I don't know what we'll do, it'll be very hard to keep these does out they are determined!

If it all comes together I"ll share pics lol


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been wondering too what and when to start creep feeding. I better get with it, my babies will be 4 weeks old Sunday! The other question is what do you feed them to start off with?


----------



## HaloKboers (Jan 18, 2013)

We've used a co-op pelleted full feed #93461 has rumensin in it. Kids always look healthy.


----------

